# Freeware PHP-Editor für Windows Vista



## boykottke (14. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

In der Vergangenheut war ich stolzer Nutzer von Maguma Open Studio. Und ganz ehrlich: Es war ein wirklich tolles Programm. Dummerweise mag Windows Vista dieses Programm nicht mehr und noch schlimmer: Seit heute bin ich Besitzer eines Laptops mit Windows Vista. IDE for PHP des Programms wird nicht mehr ausgeführt und irgendwie könnt ich deshalb kotzen.

Nun ist meine Frage, da ich sicher bin, dass hier wer schon das selbe Problem hatte: Welchen Freeware-PHP-Editopr nutzt ihr jetzt unter Vista? 

Nebenbei die Frage auch, wie man unter Vista eine TEstversion von IE6 zum Laufen bekommt...

LG,

Thomas


----------



## maeTimmae (14. Dezember 2007)

Bisher hatte ich leider noch keine Chance, das PDT effektiv zu nutzen, jedoch arbeite ich sehr gerne mit Eclipse, wenn es um GUI-lose Java- oder C++ Applikationen geht, könnte mir also auch vorstellen, dass die PHP Erweiterung für Eclipse ganz gut verwertet werden kann.


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (14. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kann dir nur 2 Editoren empfehlen: (PHP-)Eclipse, Zend Studio (keine Freeware)

Zur Zeit nutze ich Zend aber Ecplise hatte ich auch sehr lange genutzt. Ist ja schließlich auch gut für mehrere Programmiersprachen


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi.


boykottke hat gesagt.:


> Nebenbei die Frage auch, wie man unter Vista eine TEstversion von IE6 zum Laufen bekommt...


http://tredosoft.com/IE6_For_Vista_Part_1


----------



## boykottke (15. Dezember 2007)

Hey, danke für die Replys...

Ich werd es wohl mal mit Eclipse versuchen. Im Zweifelsfall werde ich es auch mal mit Zend probieren... 

@Maik: Ich hatte den Artikel gelesen, aber irgendwo stand, das wäre nur eine zeitlich beschränkte Lösung?


----------



## bensky (16. Dezember 2007)

Du solltest direkt Zend nehmen, ich habe viele Probiert, viele Open Source waren auch ganz gut und dann habe ich Zend getestet und dann....tatsächlich gekauft! 
Ich liebe es 

Zend ist zwar erst etwas viel und verwirrend,....nach 1,2 Funktionen oder Klassen wirst du es aber lieben


----------



## boykottke (17. Dezember 2007)

Hey, Bensky, 

da ich sowieso auf der Suche nach einer professionellen Lösung bin, werd ich das mal im Auge behalöten. Für den Übergang bleib ich aber erst mal bei Freeware. Nach der Investition in den neuen Laptop (okay, es wurde Zeit, nachdem schonm vor über zwei Jahren bei meinem Alten ein wenig Bier durch die Tastatur sickerte, weil ich ihn bei einer Präsentation nicht genug vor Zuschauern gesichert hatte) sieht es auf meinem Konto derzeit ein wenig mau aus... 

Aber ich behalt es im Auge.


----------



## Darkhell (17. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

versuchs mal mit DevPHP. Da kannst den Pfad zur php.exe direkt eingeben und somit dein Ergebnis Innerhalb des Editors compilen...


----------



## bensky (17. Dezember 2007)

Auch das geht mit Zend, natürlich. Im Endeffekt unterscheiden sich die Freeware und die Kommerziellen Lösungen nicht wirklich groß,ich bin halt nur auf Zend hängen geblieben, genau wie auf BMW   vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein gleichwertiges Freeware tool zu Zend, einfach mal warten bis hier jemand was postet  und im Moment bekommt man das Zend Studio schon für 303 Geld  Frohe Weihnachten, lass es dir einfach schenken...hohoho


----------



## R00Ki3 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich würde mal etwas abwarten und noch testen...
Zend zur zeit zweierlei dinge, erstmal das alte ZendStudio und zweitens  Zend Studio for Eclipse (Beta)...
Alternative Eclipse PDT beinhaltet von ZEND die Debuggerfunktionalität....

Also erstmal schauen Eclipse ja nein,
Zweitens Kostenpflichtig oder PDT,
oder doch eher das normale ZendStudio...


----------



## mAu (18. Dezember 2007)

Also früher war ich begeisterter Nutzer von PHPEdit (http://www.waterproof.fr), kostet jetzt 89€, bin aber geneigt mit den zu kaufen. ZendStudio hab ich angetestet, war aber nicht sonderlich begeistert. Zur Zeit nutze ich PsPad, bin auch relativ zufrieden, aber es fehlen eben ein paar Tools, die man so auch seltener in Freeware-Editoren findet.


----------



## Mairhofer (18. Dezember 2007)

Kann auch nur für phpEdit werben.

Das Programm nutze ich seit v0.8 (aktuell 2.12) und habe bisher nie ungewollte Zustände (Abstürze etc) gehabt. Kann das Programm leider nicht mit Zend o.ä. vergleichen, da ich früher nur mal "PHPCoder" genutzt habe und das war schrecklich.

phpEdit ist für Nichtkommerzielle Zwecke kostenlos!http://waterproof.fr/products/PHPEdit/buy-personal.php

Meine von 0.8er kostenlos erworbene Lizenz funktioniert zumindest jetzt immer noch.
Mit der 3.0er Version will ich aber auf jeden Fall das Team unterstützen und die 89€ ausgeben. Dann soll noch 100% CSS Support kommen und das rundet das ganze für mich komplett ab (SQL, JS, HTML usw usf sind schon drin).

Zum Thema Vista:
Ich hatte mit einem anderem Programm Probleme gehabt, das Log Files unter C:\Programme\ProgrammOrdner schreiben wollte. Dies passte nicht in die ACL von Vista und stürzte daraufhin ab. Vielleicht liegt bei dir auch da der Fehler, Vista sollte ein Logging haben um solche ACL verstöße aufzudecken.
Derzeit habe ich kein Vista System zur Hand, kann leider keine genauen Tipps geben, wo sich was nun befindet. ACL ändern, das weiss ich noch, ging über Systemsteuerung oder per Rechtsklick auf den ProgrammOrdner, bzw. die  ".exe" und dann Eigenschaften.


----------



## Tabuk (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich benutze seit Jahren den Notepad++.
1. Open-Source-Editor
2. Syntax-Hervorhebung und Syntax-Gliederung (PHP, CSS, XML, SQL, C, C++ usw.)
3. Benutzerdefinierte Syntax-Hervorhebung (z.B. TypoScript) 
4. Auto-Vervollständigung
5. keine Probleme unter MS Vista Ultimate
6. und und und

MfG Tabuk


----------

